# 1DX to ship next month.



## NEVINS.HARDING (Apr 24, 2012)

I talked to canon tech rep, on 5D3 firmware update. I asked him when 1DX would ship; he thought next month.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 24, 2012)

I talked to Bob. I asked him when 1DX would ship; he thought September. Who's Bob? Doesn't matter - he's just as reliable a source as a Canon tech rep. 

FWIW, the recent official Canon press release said June. I'd rank Canon's official statement just _slightly_ higher than Bob's thoughts on the reliability scale. Not that I wouldn't be happy to get my order filled tomorrow, but reality means that's pretty unlikely. 

From another point of view, given that some people already have had demo units in their hands, in one sense Canon is already shipping them. Doesn't help me, though.


----------



## JR (Apr 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I talked to Bob. I asked him when 1DX would ship; he thought September. Who's Bob? Doesn't matter - he's just as reliable a source as a Canon tech rep.
> 
> FWIW, the recent official Canon press release said June. I'd rank Canon's official statement just _slightly_ higher than Bob's thoughts on the reliability scale. Not that I wouldn't be happy to get my order filled tomorrow, but reality means that's pretty unlikely.
> 
> From another point of view, given that some people already have had demo units in their hands, in one sense Canon is already shipping them. Doesn't help me, though.



I sure hope Your Bob is wrong Neuro! Dnt know how i could wait until September!!!! :'(


----------



## chrysek (Apr 25, 2012)

What are you talking about? It will be coming out for X-mass as the name indicattes.


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 25, 2012)

i heard august too, both 1D models.


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 25, 2012)

Slightly off-tangent, but does anyone else find it strange that when the C300 launched, it launched with a film-maker showing his *completed* film, including editing and PP and all.

When the 1DC was *announced*, they already had a feature film to show on it.

But, 6 months after the announcement of the 1DX, even reliable testers and reviewers have been allowed to touch it, but not even put in a memory card?


----------



## Viggo (Apr 25, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Slightly off-tangent, but does anyone else find it strange that when the C300 launched, it launched with a film-maker showing his *completed* film, including editing and PP and all.
> 
> When the 1DC was *announced*, they already had a feature film to show on it.
> 
> But, 6 months after the announcement of the 1DX, even reliable testers and reviewers have been allowed to touch it, but not even put in a memory card?



I kind of agree here... I think Canon dropped the ball on the 1d X. I saw the price 8 months ago or whatever, and they expect me to feel okay with that price knowing the camera is at least a year old before I can buy it for that hefty "just released" price??

And on top of that, as you state, nothing to show me that really stands out, no examples no raw's no reviews nothing. (although those three of the carshow was pretty epic, lol).

I guess this is a bit of whining and I am sorry. But I've been waiting for this camera to do what nothing else I've had could do since I bought a new 1d3 and it screwed me over...

They ONLY thing a tad wrong with the 5d3 is the pop in the sharpness. It is softer than the 5d2 for sure, never touched the "detail-slider" in Lr before I got the 5d3. Now I have to.

Hoping the 1d X has a weaker filter and more bang in the sharpness.

Canon, stop releasing new products and ship the old new ones first!!


----------



## Elbows (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd really like the 1D X to ship next month as I paid in full (via interest free finance) back in January, looking forward to the original March release.
I've already missed having it on a trip to Paris where I REALLY could have used the low light capabilities of the 1D X over my 7D. Those spectacular buildings are really dark inside.

Does anyone else think that the 5DIII is being used as a _test bed_ for the 1D X? The 5DIII is already up to firmware 1.1.2 fixing 'snags' that aren't show-stoppers.

I would have so much preferred to have the camera to use even if it required firmware updates. I'd even accept returning it for hardware updates if I could only get my hands on it to use now!

If they are busy enabling AF at F8 (likely?) and squeezing GPS into the body (v unlikely, but v desirable to me, what with LR4) then maybe I'll be more forgiving of the multiple delays.

I guess Canon just won't risk faults on their flagship product, but really, there comes a time where the flack for snags is outweighed by flack for delays. Release it already!!


----------



## JR (Apr 25, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> i heard august too, both 1D models.



What do you mean both 1d model? Are you referring to the 1DC?


----------



## JR (Apr 25, 2012)

Elbows said:


> I'd really like the 1D X to ship next month as I paid in full (via interest free finance) back in January, looking forward to the original March release.
> I've already missed having it on a trip to Paris where I REALLY could have used the low light capabilities of the 1D X over my 7D. Those spectacular buildings are really dark inside.
> 
> Does anyone else think that the 5DIII is being used as a _test bed_ for the 1D X? The 5DIII is already up to firmware 1.1.2 fixing 'snags' that aren't show-stoppers.
> ...



I dont think they are using the mkiii to test the firmware of the 1dx. However, i will go out on a limb here and wonder if the 1dc is at fault here! They are essencially the same camera and this is probably causing production challenge to make sure everything is ok for both model since they will be built on the same production line (my hypothesis)...

Just a thought...


----------



## Elbows (Apr 25, 2012)

JR said:


> I dont think they are using the mkiii to test the firmware of the 1dx. However, i will go out on a limb here and wonder if the 1dc is at fault here! They are essencially the same camera and this is probably causing production challenge to make sure everything is ok for both model since they will be built on the same production line (my hypothesis)...
> 
> Just a thought...



Yeah, that's a good point. Adding complexity (in this case, asking the same body to do two different jobs) usually slows down development. Coming from a software development background, I see this all too often.


----------



## bornshooter (Apr 25, 2012)

canon will be more interested in getting the 1dx to real pro sports shooters before the olympics before the general public dont expect any one here to have it till after the olympics full .


----------



## Chris Burch (Apr 25, 2012)

Viggo said:


> They ONLY thing a tad wrong with the 5d3 is the pop in the sharpness. It is softer than the 5d2 for sure, never touched the "detail-slider" in Lr before I got the 5d3. Now I have to.



One thing to consider with Lightroom...with the upgrade to LR4, they changed the default tone curve from Medium Contrast to Linear, which means your default import into LR will now be lower contrast than when you were using LR3. I only upgraded to LR4 after I got my 5D3 -- if you did the same thing you might be mixing the effects of the upgrade to LR4 with the quality of the 5D3 outputs. And to join in the whining...I miss my fill light slider!


----------



## JR (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > They ONLY thing a tad wrong with the 5d3 is the pop in the sharpness. It is softer than the 5d2 for sure, never touched the "detail-slider" in Lr before I got the 5d3. Now I have to.
> ...



I have been using LR4 since it came out with both my mkii and a mkiii which i had for a week. I found the same observation on the unit i had which was softer then my mkii...


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Apr 25, 2012)

It has to be out before the summer games.


----------



## nikkito (Apr 26, 2012)

Today I got to use the 1D X and I have some raw files. Not many, because I was not allowed  

This camera is just... I wanna marry her.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd follow what Canon have said themselves not with what some person has said. Most people say according to what they want to happen rather than what is.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (May 11, 2012)

nikkito said:


> Today I got to use the 1D X and I have some raw files. Not many, because I was not allowed
> 
> This camera is just... I wanna marry her.



Nikkito, what else can you share about your experience with the 1D X? Did you hear anything else about a release in June?


----------



## Tcapp (May 12, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > They ONLY thing a tad wrong with the 5d3 is the pop in the sharpness. It is softer than the 5d2 for sure, never touched the "detail-slider" in Lr before I got the 5d3. Now I have to.
> ...



I kinda miss the fill light too.. but you can still basically accomplish the same thing just with different sliders.


----------



## lars_aune (May 14, 2012)

NEVINS.HARDING said:


> I talked to canon tech rep, on 5D3 firmware update. I asked him when 1DX would ship; he thought next month.



So, if I am right, I have heard mid-June, but here we are 4 weeks from shipping and there is not a single official "we are on track for mid-June" statement from Canon!?! What am I missing? 

Also, has Canon USA actually issued a statement regarding mid-June or is that Canon Japan?

Thoughts much appreciated!


----------



## Zouk (May 14, 2012)

lars_aune said:


> NEVINS.HARDING said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to canon tech rep, on 5D3 firmware update. I asked him when 1DX would ship; he thought next month.
> ...



The vendor I ordered from confirmed I'm 6th in line, and they had fairly recent confirmation that they will be getting their first shipment May 29th and the second on June 9th.

I'm taking it with a grain of salt, but if it's true my camera should ship June 10th.


----------



## lars_aune (May 14, 2012)

Zouk said:


> lars_aune said:
> 
> 
> > NEVINS.HARDING said:
> ...



Thanks for the update. Even if your dealer is not spot on, I will take what I can get :- )


----------



## nikkito (May 14, 2012)

i'm almost dreaming with the day Mr Postman will come with my 1D X. Canon, Pleaseeeee


----------



## DJL329 (May 15, 2012)

> 1DX to ship next month.



Is that like those "Free Beer Tomorrow" signs?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2012)

Chris Burch said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > They ONLY thing a tad wrong with the 5d3 is the pop in the sharpness. It is softer than the 5d2 for sure, never touched the "detail-slider" in Lr before I got the 5d3. Now I have to.
> ...


 
My lightroom 4 imports with the preset curve exactly as I set it. My 5D MK III is just as sharp as my 5D MK II, maybe slightly sharper. 

The new controls do away issues caused by the old fill light slider and allow more precise control. However, the fill light slider has not gone away, justuse process 2010 if you like the old look and controls, its entirely your choice.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 15, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I talked to Bob. I asked him when 1DX would ship; he thought September. Who's Bob? Doesn't matter - he's just as reliable a source as a Canon tech rep.
> 
> FWIW, the recent official Canon press release said June. I'd rank Canon's official statement just _slightly_ higher than Bob's thoughts on the reliability scale. Not that I wouldn't be happy to get my order filled tomorrow, but reality means that's pretty unlikely.
> 
> From another point of view, given that some people already have had demo units in their hands, in one sense Canon is already shipping them. Doesn't help me, though.



neuro, I hope the new 24-70 will be in store by Jun with 1D X. Can't wait to attach this lens on my 5d III.


----------



## Sycotek (May 15, 2012)

Spoke to my pro dealer - the 1Dx is in fact shipping to press first as we speak this is expected to take a month. First shipment at least in Australia will be end of June for early July release.


----------



## pwp (May 15, 2012)

1DX shipping date? For the average punter it will be further down the line from when the 1Dx is officially released. 

News organisations, big agencies and the like will have their pre-orders filled before anyone else. And with the Olympics only five minutes away, you can be sure there will be a deep, deep stock of 1DX bodies available for evaluation and multi-day use at the CPS headquarters in London. 

Canon will be making elite sports shooters nervous with the non-release of the 1DX. If they ship too close to the Olympics photographers will not have had enough frontline experience with the new body to feel 100% familiar with the changes from the 1D4. 

But this camera just has to be right. After the PR disaster that surrounded the release of the 1D3 they'll be taking absolutely no chances. This almost certainly accounts for the delays so far.

If they're listening to feedback from action shooters, hopefully they'll have a fix for the dreaded black AF point debacle when using AI Servo that we have seen in the 5D3. The hand built beta 1DX bodies have exactly the same design flaw. Let's hope the shipping versions have dealt with this, and that the fix will flow through to 5D3 in the form of a firmware update.

Paul Wright


----------



## wockawocka (May 15, 2012)

Viggo said:


> And to join in the whining...I miss my fill light slider!



Change the process from 2012 to 2010 and the fill light slider will appear. You just lose the new options from the 2012 version in doing so.


----------



## Viggo (May 15, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Chris Burch said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Really?? So how come I get wayway sharper images in DPP than in LR? And trust me, it has nothing to do with tone curve. I start every file with everything rest, apply my ColorChecker Profile and do the rest. I have never had that soft images with the 5d2. It's only in Lr also, well, DPP is the only one that gives me the same results I had in Lr with the 5d2.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (May 15, 2012)

Zouk said:


> lars_aune said:
> 
> 
> > NEVINS.HARDING said:
> ...



Cany anyone else confirm the timetable Zouk set forth above? Zouk, where are you?


----------



## xROELOFx (May 15, 2012)

I hope it's true, the sooner they ship the 1D X, the faster I can make a choice between it and the 1D mk. IV. I'm eager to upgrade my 7D!


----------



## Zouk (May 15, 2012)

JaxPhotoBuff said:


> Cany anyone else confirm the timetable Zouk set forth above? Zouk, where are you?



Central Virginia.


----------



## JaxPhotoBuff (May 15, 2012)

Zouk said:


> JaxPhotoBuff said:
> 
> 
> > Cany anyone else confirm the timetable Zouk set forth above? Zouk, where are you?
> ...



Awesome. Good for us in the U.S., if accurate. I'm in Florida. Is your vendor one of the big boys (B&H, Adorama, Amazon (doubt they would provide a ship date), etc?


----------



## Sharkproof_shooter (May 16, 2012)

Translated from Canon Japan...

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eosd/1dx/index.html

below is translated text under center top heading 1DX (copy and paste the whole addy including symbols)


http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|本体標準価格：オープン価格%0AJANコード：4960999-819846%0A商品コード：5253B001%0A2012年6月中旬発売予定%0A%0A※%0A商品にレンズは含まれておりません。

March... late March... Mid April... Late April... Mid June... one job after another passes by still using 1Ds MarkIII Canon is worse than the girl at the end of the bar who keeps saying... "yes...maybe"


----------



## Equinox271 (May 20, 2012)

I think Canon should not bill us fully for making us wait so long for the 1DX since it was delayed and we had put money out. Maybe take $300.00-500.00 off... but this is wishful thinking... We won't be billed until it ships so maybe bill us at lower price and credit the amount... ;D


----------

